# A/s talisman 2005



## Bob and joy (Sep 9, 2017)

My drivers side concertina type blind appears to have a broken or slipped chord and only holds on one side.can I purchase a replacement and if so is it difficult to replace


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

You may be better asking on specific Auto-sleeper forum, more chance there that someone may have done it. The forum is free to join
www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com


----------

